# Sister to 'Depression?" How to Prepare



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

How would you prepare yourself for a national disaster? Natural resources, Non-electric resources,Transportation, Food, protection, money, and heat sources. . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Talitha...for one if it got that bad I would withdraw from my checking account, get stocked up on ammo, Without power, make sure we have all our gas cans full for the generator, I have a gas well so heat and cooking isn't impossible, a hand dug well in the back yard would provide water, and as long as my goats are available, we have milk....the game is plenty so we'd have meat and as far as transportation...a tank full of gas in the quad will get me where I need to be...protection.....hmmmmm, Smith and Wesson, Winchester and Taurus are my friends :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

First I would gather as many other people (friends, family) as I could and form a colony/commune--there is safty in numbers...the larger the group, the easier it is to gather and protect resources. We have a fairly good supply of food from our garden that we've canned/dried...we also keep a large supply of "staples" like rice, sugar, salt, flour. My husband hunts and we have tons of wildlife around, so meat would not be a problem. We have the goats for dairy...and extra bucks could be used for meat. My husband has been stockpiling ammo for the last couple years in anticipation of something happening so we've got that for hunting/protection. We put a wellpoint in one of the natural springs nearby and we collect rain water. We live in the forest and have a freestanding woodstove and 2 fireplaces in our home...so obviously we'd use wood for heat.
There would not be any reason for us to go anywhere so I guess transportation wouldn't be a problem...and if we absolutely had to move, traveling by foot is a lot less conspicuous. 

I would recommend reading about the Bielski brothers...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I had a garden this year that provided most of our summer veggy's and I canned some tomatoes. But, I am going to purchase several cases of the canned goods we use on a regular basis. Our old home is finally patched up tight, new roof and windows, getting a new boiler next, so if we have fuel, we'll at least be "fuel efficient". We also have a great wood burning stove, so we can at least be warm, we could cook on it too, I guess. We have the goats so we'd have milk and meat. Chickens and eggs, of course.

In case of disaster, our home is the "go to" place. My oldest son & family is here in Harrisburg, the other two and families are in Pittsburg. They both have 4x4's so if it takes a heroic effort to get here they can. (Don't know whether Hubby's kids are joining us or not).

:scratch: We have a well, so not dependent on city water. Believe it or not, our "debt load" is not too high. We believe in paying as we go. I've heard we should be buying shoes! Now, that would be "serviceable" shoes, not a new set of black heels (ladies)! 

And, last but not least, we have "personal protection devices" by Smith and Wesson! Hubby's not a hunter, but he learned to shoot at Military School. I learned from ex (cop). So, just in case the bad guys come we are ready for that too.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

We grow a garden so the freezer is full which is good as long as we have electricity and we have lettuce, spinach, black eyed peas, broccoli, cauliflower growing right now. We have goats, chickens, etc. to help provide milk, meat and we know how to fish & hunt with both around us so shouldn't be a problem.

Another thing for people to do is actually read up on all those 'weeds' growing that are actually very nutritious for you, you just never thought about eating them. :wink:


----------

